
Ask HN: What are the implications of the comparison of GitHub profiles? - goodpersonon
https://github.com/AdiChat/Repository-Hunter/wiki/Compare-2-GitHubers
======
goodpersonon
I see my score has been 73.39. I wonder what is the upper limit?

